

The Social Network Wins Golden Globe for Best Picture - loganfrederick
http://www.goldenglobes.org/nominations/

======
mindcrime
Cool, it deserved it. It was an excellent movie. _The Social Network_ was my
own personal pick for "best movie of 2010", although - to be fair - I didn't
see every movie released in 2010. But I would rank it above _Inception_ ,
_Shutter Island_ , _Tron:Legacy_ , _True Grit_ , _Harry Potter_ , and _Red_ \-
out of the other good movies that come to mind from last year.

Nice pacing, good acting, great score, inspirational, entertaining, thought-
provoking, it really had everything. It was a great trip inside the world that
a lot of us live in / aspire to live in. Maybe a non-hacker wouldn't see it in
quite the same light, but I really thought it was just excellent.

~~~
Shooter
I thought "The Social Network" was decent, but I was actually expecting more
from Fincher and Sorkin. It could have been a student film, in some ways. I
thought many of the characters were fairly two-dimensional and the "two
lawsuit" structure was a little forced. It made me think of the examples in a
screenwriting class I took in college. (Oh, and it's not a world I live in or
aspire to live in.) My expectations must have been too high after all of the
great press it received. It had so many raving critics and fans that I had a
long period of people telling me I "had to see it" - but I didn't see it until
it came out on DVD and then was fairly disappointed. If it is THE film of
'this generation', as some claim, then I think we're in trouble.

I think "Inception" should have won. It was much more creative and thought-
provoking, and I thought the acting was also better. Of course, I had no
preconceived notions about it - other than a general idea that it was
apparently a goldmine of meme material for sites like Reddit. I've only seen
snippets of "Black Swan," but the acting looks better than both "The Social
Network" and "Inception."

------
twidlit
The Social network was good and all but Inception was a masterful, intelligent
film that was original to boot. Far better IMHO.

~~~
hugh3
As it happens, I saw both of these films for the first time in the last week
or so.

I'd say that Inception was a hugely ambitious film which didn't _quite_ hit
its mark, while The Social Network was a much simpler, much less ambitious
film which just happened to be nearly flawless. Inception was a fifteen-course
lobster meal where a couple of the courses were a little salty, while The
Social Network was just a dish of masterfully-prepared spaghetti, far better
than spaghetti has any right to be. Which of these you think is more worthy of
recognition is a bit of a broader question.

~~~
twidlit
I'd say the one pushing the envelope while achieving some mass market
success... but that's just me, cuz i happen to want more ambitious films.

------
ax0n
I finally saw this last night. It wasn't a BAD movie: Reznor's score was
magnificent, they didn't mince hacker jargon and it was interesting enough to
sit through. It boggles my mind that it took Best Picture. Was 2010 really
that bad for movies?

I should mention I was actually blown away by not only the technical
correctness of the programmer jargon, but the fairly accurate representation
of hacker wordplay, i.e. referring to the Winklevoss brothers as "The
Winklevi."

~~~
prawn
Rather than 2010 being a weak year in film, could your taste differ from that
of movie buffs/critics because I don't think I saw anything but top-tier
reviews for The Social Network. I thought it was superb.

IMO, 2009 was a weakish year.

~~~
ax0n
It wasn't an overt knock on TSN -- I just don't watch many movies, so I really
don't know what to expect. Aside from the geek jargon and a bit of drama, I
suppose I was surprised that it was Best Picture material. I think the only
movie I saw on the big screen in 2010 was TRON Legacy, which was technically
part of the 2011 movie year anyway.

------
trotsky
Also best director and best screenplay? That seems like a pretty big snub to
Nolan for Inception. Social network was a pretty good movie, but it's hard to
believe it would have done so well if everyone wasn't so gooey in the pants
for facebook.

~~~
prawn
I don't use Facebook. I'm that friend everyone knows as the one that refuses
to join. I like Reznor's work though so was familiar with that and perhaps
somewhat predisposed to liking that aspect of the film.

I thought The Social Network was excellent and, though I really liked
Inception too, would've picked Social Network as the better of the two. The
introductory scenes were excellent. The characters were solid and believable,
the tech side of things was handled very well and those involved collectively
made a boardroom-and-laptops film into something impressive and enjoyable.

After the first time I saw Inception, I had a sneaking suspicion that my
opinion of it might evolve a bit like that of The Matrix - huge at the time,
but a bit cheesy down the track. I know the sequels amp the cheese, but they
are mostly cringe-worthy now when repeats show up on TV.

------
ghshephard
The movie itself (I saw it twice) was excellent. Trent Reznor/Atticus Ross'
score, in particular, blew me away - I saw it a second time just to enjoy the
soundscape (note: You can buy the 19 tracks, in your preferred format, for $5
from <http://www.nullco.com/TSN/>) - the only other score I've ever enjoyed so
much was Vangelis's Blade Runner. Reznor/Ross will win the Oscar hands down.

In terms of fairness, I thought that it was a little harsh towards Eduardo
Saverin's contribution, and probably made Mark Zuckerberg out as a more
sympathetic character than what really went down. Ironically, my "non-valley"
friends saw the movie in a completely opposite light - which, too some degree,
is a huge credit to the great direction, acting and screen play. So many
people could see precisely the same movie, and come out with entirely
different conclusions. The screenplay didn't pander, promote, or manipulate -
it told an entertaining story in a way that allowed the audience to interpret
based on their own background. I really think the Social Network deserved to
win Best Picture, here's hoping the Academy thinks so as well.

~~~
hugh3
This is the thing that bothers me about the film; I just don't _know_ how what
happens in the film relates to what really happened, and even if I cared to
find out I'd only hear a bunch of conflicting versions, and many of the key
people have by now been paid serious money to never tell their versions again.
Was Saverin's contribution underplayed? Overplayed? What about the Winklevi?
Is Zuckerberg more of a jerk than he comes across or less of a jerk? I don't
know, I'll never know, and I don't _especially_ care, except that I will
forever have one unreliable version of the true story in my head.

------
thewordpainter
i think that's great news for the startup community. if startups weren't
mainstream before, so many kids were inspired to get off their ass after
seeing the movie.

as for the flick, i think is was very entertaining, but the most ironic thing
about it (outside of the _love story_ ) was how close to reality it was. the
way everything has played out over the last six years lent itself very well
towards a screenplay.

------
mmphosis
Did anyone else lol at The Social Network every time they said "He's wired
in"?[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/e1tss/did_anyon...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/e1tss/did_anyone_else_lol_at_the_social_network_every/)

------
brandnewlow
Uh, it says that The King's Speech actually won.

~~~
bherms
Where does it say that? Because Social Network won.

~~~
brandnewlow
Weird. The link definitely had it wrong an hour ago. Appears fixed now.

